# Making goat butter



## KPWELSE (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello I am a "new-be' here.
I have made butter from cows milk for years but, have gone to goats. I just got a cream separator since goats milk doesn't come to the top like cows milk. I did try to skim off small amounts and tried to make butter in my blender. Now the butter was really soft and oily. Is that the way it is or do I have to blend it different than I did cows cream? I just don't want to mess up a large amount of cream the first time. Should I blend it on a high or low speed or should I do it the old fashion way? Any help is much appreciated. Linda


----------



## rickfrosty (Jun 19, 2008)

KPWELSE said:


> Hello I am a "new-be' here.
> I have made butter from cows milk for years but, have gone to goats. I just got a cream separator since goats milk doesn't come to the top like cows milk. I did try to skim off small amounts and tried to make butter in my blender. Now the butter was really soft and oily. Is that the way it is or do I have to blend it different than I did cows cream? I just don't want to mess up a large amount of cream the first time. Should I blend it on a high or low speed or should I do it the old fashion way? Any help is much appreciated. Linda


Hi Linda, how did it taste ? I want to make G. butter eventually too, but 1st thing is to can all the cow butter I've bought on sale & frozen. (& then get some goats, LOL!)
Of course some have more fat content in the milk than udders .
Won't be too much help on G. butter as to any links, but I have read about it & one fellow said something about letting the milk sit for quite awhile, maybe in frig. ? Did you try to google this question ?


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

There are those who do not use a separator for their goat's milk...they let it sit in the fridge and it will eventually bring the cream to the top. But there are also those ( me included) who do not care for the off flavors that come with letting the goat milk sit for that long. 
I at one time invested in a separator, but as I really don't care for skimmed milk, so we ended up selling it. The return on pulling cream out was just not worth it to me...lots of wasted skimmed milk and not lots of cream to use for butter.
But to each his/her own.....


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

I take cold goats milk and put it in a quart jar, leave 1" headspace. Let set on counter 15 minutes and start shaking the jar. A marble in the jar works too. Hard shake so the milk hits the end of the jar. 10 minutes and you have butter, pour off buttermilk and rinse the butter with cold water. Buttermilk makes great pancakes, muffins and biscuits. Very good and easy to make. I make butter every 3 days, cottage cheese, yogurt and soft cheese too. I get a quart of milk a day. Just the 2 of us. We only use butter, no oil or lard....James


----------



## lhspirited (Jan 31, 2010)

Wow, jwal10, I didn't know it was that easy. I will try it. I thought I had to buy a seperator.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

How to Make Goat Butter

Pour 1 quart of fresh goats milk into a 1 quart clean jar leaving about 1 inch at the top. Place marble in jar and replace the lid.

Gently shake or roll the jar until the marble gathers the butterfat into a lump. Continue until you have a good size lump of fresh butter.

Strain the buttermilk from the lump. Lightly salt and shape or mold. Refrigerate after shaping or molding. Try herbs, spices, or fresh crushed garlic.


----------

